# The Canadian's Dome are now Open!



## NS VIA Fan (Sep 5, 2021)

VIA has just updated this page on their Web Site to show that access to the Park Car and Skyline will now be accessible to passengers based on limited capacity.

It also appears all meals are now served in the Dining car including Lunch....not just Breakfast and Dinner. It's the Covid menu but it still looks pretty good to me. I certainly wouldn't starve!!



https://www.viarail.ca/sites/all/files/media/pdfs/menus/D20-3298_6556-20W%20Canadian%20Menu%20Sleeper%20Plus%20-%20COVID_x1a.pdf


----------



## PeeweeTM (Sep 25, 2021)

Covid willing (I'm fully vaccinated, but there's still a "opportunity" in getting Covid anyway...) I'll be able to take the Canadian from Vancouver to Toronto in October.
It will be interesting to compare Amtrak and VIA-Rail.
That dome-car...


----------



## Cal (Sep 25, 2021)

PeeweeTM said:


> Covid willing (I'm fully vaccinated, but there's still a "opportunity" in getting Covid anyway...) I'll be able to take the Canadian from Vancouver to Toronto in October.
> It will be interesting to compare Amtrak and VIA-Rail.
> That dome-car...


Should be seeing some great fall foliage and maybe some snow! Hope it all works out.


----------

